# Anyone used the EOS R for long duration video capture?



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 14, 2020)

I'm going to be using my EOS R to do a video capture of a very long duration soon, probably 8+ hours of continual video. Has anyone used their camera under these conditions? Any overheating issues?

I will likely be using C-Log, shooting at 1080p, and outputting and recording on an external monitor, and also a computer through the USB connection at the same time, for live streaming.


----------

